# Live video stream of Drink & Think 3/20



## HauntCast

Saturday March 20th @ 2pm watch the Local 666 Drink & Think live from the Garage of Evil. The show will be a live video stream G-Hosted by me along with the Prop guys Steve-O and Geoff.
Topics covered:
Pneumatics for beginners
IR break beam kit
Getting started with Prop1 controller

The link for the stream will be posted here on Friday, so check back.

For more info, check out the Promo.

http://hauntcast.net/blog/


----------

